# 1968 Burke Millrite Fully Restored Inside And Out W/power Feed



## tawas23 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is my finished Mill last pic in green is what I started with fully done inside and out ..mold maker over 28 years and this is my first restore ..happy with end product for sure ..tawaslake23@yahoo.com and questions on this type of mill ask because I might know something about it ..


----------



## middle.road (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice restoration. How long did it take?

_Dan


----------



## tawas23 (Mar 19, 2015)

middle.road said:


> Nice restoration. How long did it take?
> 
> _Dan


thank you Dan I bought all the parts I needed and made a few after getting all together it took about a month most of what was cleaning and painting ...


----------



## jneidig (Mar 19, 2015)

I have one just like minus the power feed that I restored about 10 years ago........ Great machine.


----------



## bpratl (Mar 19, 2015)

Great Job...looks good.


----------



## randyc (Mar 19, 2015)

Very nice and a month isn't long for a detailed restoration IMO !


----------



## iron man (Mar 20, 2015)

That is one of the first mills I ever run I wish I had it now it was a really nice and forgiving mill nice job.. Ray


----------



## Getaway (Mar 20, 2015)

Great Job!  I'm working on one of those too.  Hope mine turns out as nice as yours.  Did you have to remove the knee?


----------



## coolidge (Mar 20, 2015)

That looks like some CHUNK iron right there, nicely done congrats!


----------



## dulltool17 (Mar 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

